# Mice!



## CaseyJones (Apr 16, 2007)

Any one have any problems with mice. I am into about my third week of flowering and all of a sudden I have mice eating my plants. I set up some snap traps and ended up catch 12 since Friday night. I was just wondering if any one has any ideas to keep them out of my grow room!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 16, 2007)

I would have said a cat, but I read on this forum about someones cat who ate the buds and started doing somersaults  

I suppose you could try poison, although I personally don't like the idea of that stuff lying around


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 16, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I would have said a cat, but I read on this forum about someones cat who ate the buds and started doing somersaults
> 
> I suppose you could try poison, although I personally don't like the idea of that stuff lying around


:rofl: that would be my cat lol:bolt:


----------



## Bubby (Apr 16, 2007)

What's your grow room like? With more details, we could figure out a way to isolate it from the mice. 
12 caught mice..! that's a whole lot of mice you have running around.. I'd keep setting up the snap traps in the mean time.


----------



## Professor bongwater (Apr 16, 2007)

Do what I did, fill your house with reptiles... Most mice (even the cute little white ones in the pet store) now when they smell a snake! But if snakes are not an option.  Buy one of these...
http://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/cgi-bin/pestcontrol.storefront/4623f3e9049147fc27414200c1480648/Product/View/T187
I have used these in the past with GREAT results. Put a little peanut butter in there, wind it up, turn out the lights and listen to it work!! I have returned to these traps after only 2 hours and it had caught 11 mice and all were still alive. If you have a lot of mice and don't like poisons, this is your answer. I would check this kind of trap every couple of hours or they (the mice) will turn into cannibals due to the stress and when you return it is NOT pleasant. 
Good luck!
Prof.


----------



## pussum (Apr 21, 2007)

First off how about figuring out where 12 mice got in. That is really a lot. That is darn near borderline infestation because you may have double that running around in the walls and what not.


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 21, 2007)

"Even though this trap is a live trap, the trauma from the flipping action may kill them. "


hahahahaha.....i bought this trap that catches mice alive....sometimes!

and then i release them, if they haven't eaten eachother first   

this is my kind of trap,

do you remember the rockets you could shoot up mice...i mean eggs with?


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 27, 2007)

shiiii 12 blind mice 12blind mice!!!

uhh just leave sum rubbish food out toredirect them haha sorry felt like doing a funny post!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 27, 2007)

When we were trying to kill Little Richard and his pals last summer, we found that the sticky glue traps worked best.  Then my hubby would go out and hit them over the head with his shovel.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 27, 2007)

A cat, hands down, is the best way to get rid of them. I have always had cats and never seen a mouse while having them...oh and they never ate my bud!


----------



## Professor bongwater (Apr 27, 2007)

> we found that the sticky glue traps worked best. Then my hubby would go out and hit them over the head with his shovel.


Wow!! Isn't that a little excessive? Did he learn that while he was in the service? LOL, TAKE NO PRISONERS!! KILL EM ALL, LET GOD SORT EM OUT!! :rofl:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 27, 2007)

Professor bongwater said:
			
		

> Wow!! Isn't that a little excessive? Did he learn that while he was in the service? LOL, TAKE NO PRISONERS!! KILL EM ALL, LET GOD SORT EM OUT!! :rofl:


lol...overkill at it's best.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 27, 2007)

Well it's better then letting the mouse starve to death cuz he can't get out of the glue trap.


----------



## Professor bongwater (Apr 27, 2007)

Yea, the glue traps are a good way to catch a mouse. But then there is the disposal. No matter how you do it, it's not pleasant for either you or them. Glue traps are better suited to catching pests such as flying insects like fungus gnats, white flies, etc.. A mouse in a glue trap is not a pretty sight!! A fly on the other hand, now that I can handle....


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Apr 27, 2007)

if their was mice attacking my buds i would sleep in the grow room with a machettie


----------



## Burnout (Apr 27, 2007)

Just when your faith in hummanaty starts to grow, Smokingmoms husband comes out and kills it with a shovel. Tis Tis in my small opinon cat is the way to go, BUT if u dont have or want one u may try cat dropings from your friends litter box and use them as toping for your plants (cat hair may work to). The smell of a cat in the area will make the mice move on to less risky food source. Just my opinion u could always try  spending  your nights in the grow room whith a shovel.:evil:


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 28, 2007)

hmm i thought having cats near ya plants is a no-no , as far as fleas & stuff goes ??


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 28, 2007)

i submerge the glue traps in water.................and then count the bubbles.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 28, 2007)

Burnout said:
			
		

> Just when your faith in hummanaty starts to grow, Smokingmoms husband comes out and kills it with a shovel. Tis Tis in my small opinon cat is the way to go, BUT if u dont have or want one u may try cat dropings from your friends litter box and use them as toping for your plants (cat hair may work to). The smell of a cat in the area will make the mice move on to less risky food source. Just my opinion u could always try spending your nights in the grow room whith a shovel.:evil:


 
Haha.  Well we 1st tried my husbands way and used regular mouse traps.  The mice were too smart.  Then we tried poison...they still were aound.  Finally we found that the glue traps (and shover, lol) worked.  I don't know about you, but I'll do anything in my power to get rid of rodents in my garage or attic.  YUCK!!!  We live here, not those critters.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 29, 2007)

cat droppings lol my cats do bigger craps than me at times lmao!!!!!


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 29, 2007)

your talking like a cat craps like a hamster haha


----------

